# Timing Belt CD 17 diesel engine



## NY10 (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi,

I want to replace the timing belt on my CD17 diesel engine (e.g. NY 10 or sentra cars).
I see no possibility to get the belt off the crankshaft sprocket.
The sprocket has a quite high collar and the lower half of the sprocket is also protected from the crank case.
The belt does not fit through this gap.
I even don`t see how to use a puller for removing the sprocket

Who can give me a hint, how to remove the old belt and replace it?

Regards
Stefan


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Where are u loated? I don't think many people here know much about Nissan diesel engines, I've never actually heard of one, myself.


----------



## NY10 (Oct 13, 2003)

I`m located in germany. Here, utility cars (vanette etc.) are mostly equipped with diesel engines.
What is with the older Patrol models (3.3 Liters diesel)? Maybe, some forum members know more about the timing belt replacement on those engines?

Regards
Sgefan


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Gutentag!

I have a friend with a Sentra B12 with a diesel engine, the last time he took the belt out, he had to whack the pulley with a rubber mallet..as he told me

Nissan Patrol eh? We also have them here.

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## bravokilo (Dec 1, 2011)

this is an old query and I am sure NY10 had solved his problem removing the timing belt. the way to do it is to put a piece of wood on the bolt on the pulley and hammer it in. the pulley will be ejected. You must loosen the bolt first by the way otherwise, the pulley won't move out. careful not to hit the pulley....

BK


----------



## bravokilo (Dec 1, 2011)

Is thre a free download of the Nissan Sentra 88 wiring diagram and service manual of the CD17?
Pls email link to me: [email protected]


BK


----------

